# Winter Park Tics or Buddy Voucher?



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Anyone between Eagle and Winter Park area have a single lift ticket for sale, or an employee discount coupon or anything like that? If so, please e-mail me at dave~at~davedempsey dot net. I'll buy you some beer if you can't take payment for employee coupon!


----------

